# Need help with LCD TV



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay so on my birthday this year my dad bought me a 50" LCD Toshiba TV. It wasn't the most expensive once but that's alright. Ran about $1200-1300 back in May when I got it. 

The deal is... for some reason on some HD channels the picture does not look very good but on other it looks pretty good. And for some reason watching Blu-Ray movies on my Playstation 3 look like complete crap. It doesn't look good at all. You can see all the little pixels flickering around and everything. Yet playstation 3 games look fine. So I can't seem to figure out if it's my Ps3 causing that or if there is something wrong with my TV. I really don't think it's my HDMI cable. I went and bought a $150 monster HDMI cable. So that should be of a highest quality. 

I don't really know a whole lot about HDTV's and everything so I'm kind of at a loss as to why my TV doesn't look at good as I think it should. I havn't really messed with the TV picture settings since I have no idea what I'm doing. Only thing I really do is changed the picture size since some channels run in different resolutions than others. 

Any idea on what I need to do or what the problem is? 

Thanks.

The model # of my TV is 50HM67 btw if you need to know.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It sure sounds like some thing's wrong with the TV input card. But before you call Toshiba make sure all the connections are correct and tight. 

What I like to do is eliminate one piece at a time as the cause. Disconnect everything. Then plug in only the PS3. See if the picture is clear on both games and disks. You might have to tell the TV to accept the 1080p signal but it probably is automatic. If its OK move on to the HD stations. You didn't say if you've got cable or sat or over-the-air??? If it O-T-A then signal strength is probably the reason for the variation. If its cable or sat then that's not a possibility. Again, make sure its hooked up correctly. Tune to DiscoveryHD and test the picture. Once you know it works try the other stations.

If all of this fails, give a call to the store where your Dad bought it. See if they know of this happening on other units. Can they help? Only after they say No, do you call Toshiba.

BTW; You have a DLP TV not an LCD. (Not that it matters for this discussion. Except DLP's don't have fixed pixels as such so you shouldn't be able to see them flicker.)


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

The TV input card?

The thing is some HD stations look alot better than others. One of the good ones is Discovery HD. While some of the other ones don't look nearly as good. I'm on Cable btw.

Yeah I know it's DLP. I dunno why I put LCD lol. 

So what am I seeing like flickering around the screen when I'm watching a Blu-Ray movie if it's not the pixels?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Modern TV's are build a lot like computers - a main board and any number of other separate boards to do certain things. I don't know how your Toshiba is put together but I'd be surprised if there wasn't a separate board for all the inputs (or maybe even more than one) that connects to a main board. But that's not really your concern - it's a warranty issue. 

Did you check the connections? A loose conection could be the whole cause.

Do you have the cable connected directly into the TV or is it going through a box. If it's through a box, try taking that out of the circuit. Connect the TV directly to the cable from the wall. See if there's an improvement. If so, a call to the cable company is probably in order.

Regarding the flickering, does it happen on all sources? If so, the TV probably needs service. Has it been less than 30 days since your Dad was so generous? If so, call the store and ask for a replacement. They may balk but be insistent because you're not a satisfied customer as it sit right now. If it's been longer than the store's return policy allows - is it still under warranty? Call Toshiba and they'll send a service tech to you who can make sure its hooked up correctly or take it in for service. (I'm expecting a call today for service on my Samsung DLP - bulb issue.)

Again, try to narrow the possible causes and that can tell you a lot about what's your next step.


----------

